
Apple rejects Facebook app that says Apple takes 30% cut - amaajemyfren
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/28/apple-rejects-facebook-app-that-says-apple-takes-30percent-cut.html
======
simion314
Informing the user is dangerous for Apple, I expect though that some person
will comment that he bought Apple products because he wants to be protected by
this "information" and he prefers corporations to decide what he can know or
not.

